# Hey im new



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey im new 
I have 2 cats, one of which has a litter of kittens.

My cats are called pebbles and vienna.

heres a pic of pebbles..










This is my other cat vienna, that is her "your not taking ANOTHER picture are you?" face












her this is her babies..










that is one

heres them all with mum












I love them all dearly, im also a slave to 5 guinea pigs, 3 rabbits and a fish tank!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Your kitties are so cute!

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I hope you like it here. You have really cute kitties!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

vienna is a very unique cat, her mother is a tonkinese, who escapped and had a quicky with the local tomcat, anywho, vienna as you can see if a black cat- in normal room light she has the most beautiful blue eyes. Get her in the sunlight and she transforms into a cat with green/gold eyes and a chocolate coat! she is lovely. She is also my little shadow, i can to anything with her, i cradle her like you do a baby, and she will go to sleep in my arms, also i cant go anywhere without her following me, heck i go to the toilet and she pushes the door open, sits there while i do my buiness, then she will follow me out, i go in the garden she is right behind me, i love her to peices!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi, welcome to the Cat Forum! I love your kitties. Vienna is so beautiful. Does Pebbles and Vienna get along? I want a kitten! :)


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome Zalensia. Those pictures are lovely.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Zalensia! What a beautiful and unusual looking black cat you have! And Pebbles has lovely markings! I'm so glad that you've found the Cat Forum. I'm sure you'll find lots of friends and good information here.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

lol no they dont, they remind me of me and my sister-
there are only 2 times that pebbles will tolerate vienna
1 eating
2 cuddling up to the fireplace.

pebbles face when we braught vienna home was "what an earth is THAT you are bringing into MY house!?"


as much as i shouldnt, vienna is my fave when i come home from work she tells me how her day has been, getting bugged by her 6 children, then she will sit on my lap while im wasting away on the computer.
I work in a pet shop so believe me they are spoilt rotten!


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Zalensia!
Very beautiful kitties u've got there! Hope u like it here!!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

i absolutly love this forum and ive only been here 2 days!

i LOVE looking at pictures of everyones cats, so does vienna, shes looking for a new boyfriend.

made me realise just how much i lurve cats!

i was braught up to hate cats, my mum didnt like them, she said they were horrible slimey things that are dirty, **** i know better now!
i dont know what i would do if i lost vienna, pebbles was my boyfriends b4 i moved in with him, and shes a snob, vienna is my first real cat thats mine, she is like my little shaddow and i love her to peices!


Edit-

thats vienna in my avator, thats her "not ANOTHER picture face"
she is very photogenic, when i get the time to upload the hundreds of pictures ill put them in the photo section, but now it is 12 20 am so i better go bed!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Are you keeping the kittens? I couldn't bear to part with them! :) Yeah, there are some girls at work that are terrified of cats. They say that cats are evil, disgusting, and mean. These ladies also happen to be dog people, so that probably has something to do with it. I hate it when they talk bad about cats, it makes me sad because cats can be very loving and great companions if they are treated right. I consider my cats some of the best friends I've ever had!  Hey, at least they listen to my problems, don't talk about me behind my back, are always there for me, and love me no matter what! :lol:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to thr Cat Forum. You have very cute kitties!


----------

